# Looking to buy a Ford...



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys, looking to unload my Dakota to get into something larger seeing this epic winter was a little much for the ol' Dodge (no hating on Dodge, its a great truck! ). My price range is on the low side of around $7,000 without plow. Looking for a F250 or F350, gas or diesel, reg cab. Now I haven't owned a ford in over 12 years, so I wanted to check which years to avoid and which years are ok. I've heard of issues with the early 2000's maybe??? Correct me if I am wrong please. Seeing my price range puts me right around a 2000-2002 I wanted to see what you boys thought. Thanks!


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Beside the rust issue over the rear tire. the other major issue on the 7.3 is the oil pan rotting out. cant help ya with the 5.4 just the fact that they are a bit under powered


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

issues on the 5.4 also include the oil pan and other issues include the manifold studs breaking and the coils will blow


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys, keep it coming. I've been reviewing ebay daily for a decent truck


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 1995 F250 7.3. 180,000 miles, anything I should check for or worry about with this rig?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

like they said the oil pans rot out and check the frame for damage ,radiators tend to go,rad supports i mean i dont if your looking to put money in to it but this all stuff i know i got 2 a 94 and 96 same truck. check the 4wd and the transfer case make sure it engages but if there is anything else i can think of i will post it but good luck if you get it post some pics i love those old body styles.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

If your going to plow, I'd vote for the 350. The front axle set-up on the 250's is far from ideal for carrying a plow. Ball joints, leaf spring bushings, check the turbo wheel for pitting, run the motor with the oil cap laying upside down on the fill hole to see if theres any blow-by. Steering components, box, all tie-rods should be checked. Take a look at the fuel filter, if its black you may need injector o-rings. Thats all I can remember for now but theres lots more...


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

grinch1989;1287959 said:


> I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 1995 F250 7.3. 180,000 miles, anything I should check for or worry about with this rig?


Help me here guys. Isn't the '95 the last year of the non-turbo 7.3? Either way, I'd take a serious look at the transmission with that kind of miles on it. If it is the turbo, check out the Oil Cooler on the side of the motor. Has it been plowed?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

95 is a Powerstroke. Yeah, forgot about the oil cooler. Tranny probably has been rebuilt by 180k I'm guessing.


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys. I am new to diesels so I appreciate your tips on what to look for. The truck has been plowing resi for 8 years I am told with a MM1. So not the heaviest of plows that would beat up the front end at least. I'm going to dig a little more as I am willing (and expect to) invest a little money, but not my weekly paycheck!


----------

